
Amazon opens its internal machine learning courses to all for free - codesternews
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/26/amazon-says-its-making-freely-available-the-same-machine-learning-courses-that-it-uses-to-teach-its-own-engineers/
======
codesternews
You can find course at below link:

[https://aws.amazon.com/training/learning-paths/machine-
learn...](https://aws.amazon.com/training/learning-paths/machine-learning/)

